# La J en italiano



## pcplus

no existe???

y el sonido "J" del español??

Y las palabras Jamelli, Japino y vojo son italianas y la llevan??


----------



## Cnaeius

pcplus said:


> no existe???
> 
> y el sonido "J" del español??
> 
> Y las palabras Jamelli, Japini y vojo son italianas y la llevan??


 
La j in italiano se lee como si fuera una i. Pero es bastante rara. El sonido que se equivale al "j" espanol no existe en italiano.
Ciao


----------



## Quique07

Cnaeius said:


> La j in italiano se lee como si fuera una i. Pero es bastante rara. El sonido que se equivale al "j" espanol no existe en italiano.
> Ciao


 

enserio, entonces como  "Jamelli" se pronunciaria como "iamelli" ?


----------



## Cnaeius

Quique07 said:


> enserio, entonces como "Jamelli" se pronunciaria como "iamelli" ?


 

Exactamente


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Me acabo de acordar de un sitio precioso, en le Marche, no muy lejos de Ancona, llamado Jessi y creo también haberlo visto escrito con I (Iessi).


----------



## DrLindenbrock

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Me acabo de acordar de un sitio precioso, en le Marche, no muy lejos de Ancona, llamado Jessi y creo también haberlo visto escrito con I (Iessi).


 
Sì, però fai attenzione che è Jesi, con una sola S. Il nome ufficiale è questo, poi forse c`è chi lo scrive con la I, ma io credo di non averlo mai visto.
Saluti


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DrLindenbrock said:


> Sì, però fai attenzione che è Jesi, con una sola S. Il nome ufficiale è questo, poi forse c`è chi lo scrive con la I, ma io credo di non averlo mai visto.
> Saluti


 
Hai raggione: è Jesi. Ma giuro di avero visto scritto anche con la I.

Baci!


----------



## irene.acler

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hai rag*g*ione: è Jesi. Ma giuro di aver*lo* visto scritto anche con la I.
> 
> Baci!


 
Yo siempre he encontrado "Jesi" con "J".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

So che il nome ufficiale è Jesi. Nonostante ciò, giuro che qualque volta ho visto Iesi: http://www.google.it/search?q=iesi+&hl=it&cr=countryIT&start=0&sa=N


----------



## irene.acler

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> So che il nome ufficiale è Jesi. Nonostante ciò, giuro che qual*che* volta ho visto Iesi: http://www.google.it/search?q=iesi+&hl=it&cr=countryIT&start=0&sa=N


 
Bueno, no digo que Iesi sea incorrecto. Solo decía que siempre he encontrado Jesi


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie delle correzioni, Irene! Ho scritto qualche come lo fanno a Mallorca!
¡MI ITALIANO VA DE MAL EN PEOR!


----------



## irene.acler

No es así! Qué dices!


----------



## claudine2006

¡Cuidado!
En las palabras de origen extranjero la j se lee como una /g/ dulce (la de giallo, giugno).
Jolly 
Jeans 
Joker


----------



## claudine2006

pcplus said:


> no existe???
> 
> y el sonido "J" del español??
> 
> Y las palabras Jamelli, Japino y vojo son italianas y la llevan??


Por lo que se refiere a _vojo_, ¿ no será una palabra en dialecto de Roma? En italiano se diría _voglio_.


----------

